# Big Barley Wine Herf at the Doom Saloon (PIC HEAVY!)



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Last night's Big Barley Wine Herf at the Doom Saloon...
In addition to the 25+ btls of rare and aged barley wines, a great night of herfing with friends and metal...



















Paul with a RP 15th Anni









Cave Dave with a Camacho brown label (Corojo I believe)









Jamie readn a label with an AFSS









Me in center (wtf? expression?) with a Tat red label









Adam with a GH Vintage 2002


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like a fantastic time Bro!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hall25 said:


> Looks like a fantastic time Bro!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


yeah, and thanks for sharing that avatar


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like a blast ken!!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice Ken! Badass selection of brew there!!


----------

